# Carlsbad Inn 11/20 one bedroom, 3 nights



## bbernece (Oct 17, 2016)

Sunday to Wednesday 11/20 to 11/23.  $300.  If interested private message me.  Carlsbad, California, one bedroom/one bath, sleeps 4.


----------



## haras (Oct 19, 2016)

*Pm*

Interested. Please check your pm


----------



## bbernece (Oct 24, 2016)

*Carlsbad Inn 3 nights 11/20-23*

Still available.  Private Message me if interested.  $300 for 3 nights.  One bedroom/one bath.  Thanks.


----------



## xcite10 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello,
It must be thanksgiving again..   

I'm interested again this year if its available.  Let me discuss it with my wife.. 

Thank you


----------



## bbernece (Oct 26, 2016)

*Carlsbad Inn 11/20-23*

Xcite, good to hear from you.  Lost your info from last year.  Hope it
works out again for you and family.


----------



## jebright (Oct 28, 2016)

*Carlsbad*

Are these 3 nights still available?

Thx


----------



## bbernece (Oct 29, 2016)

*Carlsbad Inn 11/20-23*

Still available as of 10/29.


----------



## bbernece (Nov 3, 2016)

*Carlsbad Inn 3 nights 11/20-23*

Still available as of 11/03


----------



## bbernece (Nov 14, 2016)

*Carlsbad Inn 3 nights 11/20-23*

Still available as of 11/14.  $300 for 3 nights.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 14, 2016)

Can you tell us what unit?


----------



## bbernece (Nov 15, 2016)

*Carlsbad Inn 11/20-23*

no longer available.


----------

